# Question about hakama



## Manny

How importante is the hakama (skirt) in aikido? I feel it's a nice touch but I think is a little impractical too. Can an aikidoka train just in the judogi/gi (jacket and pants)?

Manny


----------



## dancingalone

It's a carry-over from Japanese culture when hakama were standard garb.  O'Sensei reportedly was very stern about its wear and refused to let students take the floor who were not suitably dressed.

In current practice, at least in the United States, hakama are worn only by yudansha.  Some schools also permit kyu-level women to wear the hakama.  Anyone else just dons the jacket and pants.  Actually in my wife's dojo, a few of the black belts also forgo the hakama since it can be hot in our climate.

As for practicality, there are many aspects of aikido that could be viewed as impractical.  And that's fine.  It is intended to be more than a collection of fighting techniques.


----------



## Ken Morgan

Yeah, up here hakama are for shodans and above, everyone else just wears a jacket and pants. I don't practice aikido, but in kenjitsu, jodo, kendo and iaido a hakama in required basically from when you get serious to forever.


----------



## Chris Parker

Hi,

There are various reasons that the hakama was/is worn, and why O Sensei was so definate on it being worn properly. For one, as mentioned, it was the wear for higher ranked members of society (not peasants, farmers etc, so not completely standard wear.... but for those people of stature, who included obviously the samurai and the nobility, it is what would be worn). But there are other meanings which can be read into the apparel as well.

The hakama (as I'm sure everyone here is aware) is a pleated wide trouser, sometimes refered to as a split-skirt. There is some slight variation between hakama for men and women, as well as preferences for the lengths from art to art, but what I shall deal with here are the pleats themselves, as they are representative of various things (according to who is teaching you....)

The most common interpretations focus on the 5 pleats on the front. There are a couple of ways these are interpreted, and they are often refered to as gotoku, or the 5 virtues. These show that the wearer (in Aikido, a Yudansha) is representative of all 5 virtues in one person, as achieved through dedication to an art (in this case, Aikido). These five virtues are:

Chu -Loyalty
Ko - Justice
Jin - Humanity (or compassion)
Gi - Honour
Rei - Respect.

An alternate also includes the two pleats on the back, giving seven, which is considered a lucky number. The seven pleats is also used to refer to the seven virtues of Bushido/Budo. They are:

Jin - Benevolence
Gi - Honour, Justice
Rei - Courtesy and Respect
Chi - Wisdom, and Intelligence
Shin - Sincerity
Chu - Loyalty
Koh - Piety

So a big part of wearing the hakama is showing dedication to the art, dedication towards the perfection of yourself, and a dedication to the virtues represented. For these reasons (what the hakama represents), it should be treated with respect itself, which is why there are specific methods of caring for and carrying the hakama, specific ways of folding it, and so on.


----------



## K-man

I have heard another reason and that is it partially conceals the movement of the feet.


----------



## Blindside

K-man said:


> I have heard another reason and that is it partially conceals the movement of the feet.


 
I know of one school of swordsmanship that got rid of the hakama in the dojo for precisely those reasons.  As instructors they want to be able to both demonstrate and see the footwork of their students.  They still wear them to outside functions though.


----------



## tempus

I am yet to wear one in class.  I am still trying to learn to tie it and when I finally get it right I am horrible at rolling with it on.  I tend to get some how step on it when I am getting and fall over again.  Still practicing at it thou.

-Gary


----------



## 5rings

Chris Parker said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are various reasons that the hakama was/is worn, and why O Sensei was so definate on it being worn properly. For one, as mentioned, it was the wear for higher ranked members of society (not peasants, farmers etc, so not completely standard wear.... but for those people of stature, who included obviously the samurai and the nobility, it is what would be worn). But there are other meanings which can be read into the apparel as well.
> 
> The hakama (as I'm sure everyone here is aware) is a pleated wide trouser, sometimes refered to as a split-skirt. There is some slight variation between hakama for men and women, as well as preferences for the lengths from art to art, but what I shall deal with here are the pleats themselves, as they are representative of various things (according to who is teaching you....)
> 
> The most common interpretations focus on the 5 pleats on the front. There are a couple of ways these are interpreted, and they are often refered to as gotoku, or the 5 virtues. These show that the wearer (in Aikido, a Yudansha) is representative of all 5 virtues in one person, as achieved through dedication to an art (in this case, Aikido). These five virtues are:
> 
> Chu -Loyalty
> Ko - Justice
> Jin - Humanity (or compassion)
> Gi - Honour
> Rei - Respect.
> 
> An alternate also includes the two pleats on the back, giving seven, which is considered a lucky number. The seven pleats is also used to refer to the seven virtues of Bushido/Budo. They are:
> 
> Jin - Benevolence
> Gi - Honour, Justice
> Rei - Courtesy and Respect
> Chi - Wisdom, and Intelligence
> Shin - Sincerity
> Chu - Loyalty
> Koh - Piety
> 
> So a big part of wearing the hakama is showing dedication to the art, dedication towards the perfection of yourself, and a dedication to the virtues represented. For these reasons (what the hakama represents), it should be treated with respect itself, which is why there are specific methods of caring for and carrying the hakama, specific ways of folding it, and so on.


 Yes quite true, thanks Chris for the helpful information, I remember in my old Aikido days only advance students above the rank of shodan were allowed to wear a hakama and there was a great deal of practice that took place just learning the folds which came way before you advanced to that level.  I also remember a senior instructor saying that the reason they wore it was to conceal their footwork, but I like your explaination better.
"Always try to think outside the Traditional Box"


----------



## Ken Morgan

footwork is only one of many signs of what someone is about to do. Shifting of bodyweight, and the movement of the hips is a more telltale sign. 
You don't need to watch the feet to see if someone is doing a movement correctly.
During practice, hakama should be 4-6 inches above your feet anyway, but if sensei really wants to show us foot work, he'll hike up his hakama and tuck it in, and then show us.


----------



## yorkshirelad

Manny said:


> How importante is the hakama (skirt) in aikido? I feel it's a nice touch but I think is a little impractical too. Can an aikidoka train just in the judogi/gi (jacket and pants)?
> 
> Manny


 It depends on the style of Aikido you practise. In Iwama and aikikai Aikido, Hakama is emphasized, especially for yudansha. O'sensei would be annoyed at some who arrived at the dojo without it, claiming that they were training in their underwear. 

In Tomiki and Yoshinkan Aikido the hakama is emphasized less and sometimes not worn at all.


----------



## hussaf

There are many levels to the question you asked.  Mostly these refer to the umanori..or divided hakama (divided in the leg..vice a no-kidding skirt).

Chris made a good post pointing out some of the virtues related to each pleat in the hakama.  This concept is known as GoJo or the five virtues.  The ones Chris pointed out are a little bit different than the ones my group uses...but the differences are negligible...its like maybe one or two words difference.  Different groups have different ways in which they view the back two pleats...some count it as one, some don't count them, and some recognize them as two that make one.  Understand, this is based on the hakama as a garment worn by samurai.  Their original intent was as a ridding chap protecting the rider's legs from brush and other elements.  Since horse ownership was rare, it was generally relegated to samurai..hence the connection.  Here's our view of the pleats:

GoJo or five virtues (sometimes gotaku, I think...but we don't use that term)
Makoto (sincerity/honesty), Gi (wisdom), Rei (respect/etiquette/how to behave), Yuki (courage/valor/bravery), Jin (humanity/charity/kindness).  These five virtues act as a shield to protect us from vices that could stray us on our path to service, virtue, enlightenment.  All of these virtues were important to the samurai.  These virtues were all considered to be interconnected, so that without sincerity or wisdom, etiquette is impossible; without courage, benevolence cannot be offered.  These were reminders for how a samurai should live.

Go Rin, or the five relationships dominant in a samurai's life.  Samurai were required to classify all the relationships in their life...if that relationship did not fit in these five appropriate classifications, the samurai was to discard the relationship as unnecessary and distracting to one's duty.  These relationships hare listed in order of importance; Lord/Vassal (a cause or higher self/inner spirit); Father/son (teacher/student); Husband/wife; Young/old; Friends...in that order of importance.  It was a requirement for samurai that one of the lower relationships did not interfere with a higher one....the importance that nothing interfere with higher levels of obligation necessitated the development of this concept.      

The back two pleats we call Chuko Ichi Go as the two make one pleat.  These represent loyalty (chugi) and humility (not sure...maybe meiyo...which means honor, hence honorable to be humble).  These virtues are behind us and help push us forward when we encounter difficulties on our path.  Loyalty to one's lord/master, family, teachers and friends were more important than one's life itself.  Humility in all relationships was equally important..more so than simple fighting ability.  These attributes remain behind the samurai to push them forward, to develop and grow.

The five pleats also represent the five relationships, or Go Rin, 

That's enough for the pleats.

Wearing the hakama.  Perhaps the idea of a hakama as a status symbol probably derived from the fact that typically samurai wore them.  This may be why it is sometimes a symbol of rank in most aikido organizations.  While hakama certainly could be said as a status symbol...the original idea of the garment was utilitarian and not intended as such.  As noted, most schools allow or demand Yudansha wear hakama.  Yoshinkan aikido...what I study...typically only have the person teaching class wear a hakama (one can get a teaching license at first kyu) regardless of rank.  Also, a yondan or higher rank can wear hakama whenever they choose (we have a few yondan and higher in a given class that aren't teaching it and I don't think I've ever seen them wear one).  Hakama, in our school, is also sometimes worn for special occasions; just recently our teacher began encouraging everyone to wear them at instructor's meetings.  For Yoshinkan aikido...this comes from the birth of this particular branch of aikido.  After WW2, Ueshiba Sensei sent Shioda Sensei to participate in a demonstration.  Shioda Sensei took first place and impressed Japanese government officials who made Yoshinkan aikido an official martial art of the government.  Yoshinkan aikido was then taught to government workers, military, police, and the emperor's guard.  Because Yoshinkan aikido was so new, there were very few instructors...but many students, gymnasiums full of military and police (maybe 3 or 4 instructors for 150+ students).  Because of this, only the teachers wore hakama to make them easily identifiable...and also so the students legs were shown so corrections could be made while the instructors were standing on a stage with a megaphone yelling out instructions (seriously...this is also why Yoshinkan aikido basic techniques are broken down step-by-step like mini kata...so it was easier to teach and correct).  Sorry, little bit of long-winded history on my part.

An idea of hakama was to hide the foot/leg movement and orientation of weight to a certain degree.  This goes back to swordsman seeking an edge in battle (mostly duels).  

Another idea relating hakama to rank is that movement is a bit harder to do in the hakama.  The person wearing this garment has to be more aware of whats going on in his/her leg area...thus something worn be someone with more rank/experience in aikido.  So, a kind of awareness training.

I am sure I am missing something...but that's all I can remember right now.  Any questions, please let me know..as these are things I need to think about as I can be asked them by my teacher!

Osu!


----------



## hussaf

Sorry some of the above doesn't make grammatical sense...I just got off work but can't sleep b/c its so bright out, plus I wrote this while trying to make breakfast...so I know some things are not in order.


----------



## pgsmith

Comment in passing ...


> An idea of hakama was to hide the foot/leg movement and orientation of weight to a certain degree. This goes back to swordsman seeking an edge in battle (mostly duels).


I have had this idea totally refuted on two separate occasions by two different heads of koryu sword schools. One told me that it is a good idea for an instructor to watch the feet of the very newest students, but if you are a swordsman and notice your opponents feet you will die, since his feet aren't carrying the sword.  The other told me that the samurai would typically hike their hakama up (momodachi) to get it out of the way when engaging in sword use, thus negating any hiding of the feet.

Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## hussaf

I agree with the foot thing...seems odd, but I've noticed when watching people do technique with hakama on its hard to tell what their legs/knees are doing sometimes.  I say I like it b/c its harder for my teacher to see me forget to straighten my back leg!  

Asking someone specifics about this is tricky as these things changed throughout the years.  During meetings of nobles...especially in front of the emperor, there was a period of time where hakama were incredibly long like a wedding train and everyone had to kneel.  This was done both for respect and to prevent someone from assassinating someone else (I'm guessing many of these guys were alpha types and argued heatedly).  There was also a period where hakama were gathered at the bottom similar to military persons' bloused boots (sans the boots).  So I guess it depends on who you ask.  One master says "look in eye" others say "never look in eye."  etc etc.  Anyway...we tend not to wear hakama to facilitate instruction.


----------



## slink

I have been to seminars at Aikido schools other than my own and everyone there was wearing a hakama.  As far as the people that I have actually studied with hakama are typically only worn for special events and are generally considered to be more trouble to deal with than they are worth.


----------



## hussaf

In my Yoshinkan school, generally only the person teaching class or/and 4th dan and up wear hakama.  Its generally rare for two people to be wearing hakama at the same class unless its an instructors meeting or advanced class (or seminar).  At instructors' meetings all yudansha wear hakama now...but this is new for us, we've been doing it for maybe 4 or 5 years.  Since my organization has both Yoshinkan and Aikikai style dojo in it, whenever we go to a seminar everyone's always asking in the changing room "dude, we wearing hakama today?"  Its kinda funny, you think we'd figure out to ask beforehand by now.

For a more practical purpose...Yoshinkan instructors first began wearing hakama when they were granted rights to teach the imperial guard, police, and military of Japan.  Gozo Shioda had very few senior students at that time...and those government class sizes were huge, so only the instructors wore hakama to help students and teacher assistants identify each other (though the students were formed up rank and file and given student numbers).


----------



## K-man

pgsmith said:


> Comment in passing ...
> 
> I have had this idea totally refuted on two separate occasions by two different heads of koryu sword schools. One told me that it is a good idea for an instructor to watch the feet of the very newest students, but if you are a swordsman and notice your opponents feet you will die, since his feet aren't carrying the sword.  The other told me that the samurai would typically hike their hakama up (momodachi) to get it out of the way when engaging in sword use, thus negating any hiding of the feet.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out there.


 Although you don't look at the feet directly, you do notice any movement of the feet in your pheripheral vision. :asian:


----------



## B'Dragon

I've practiced Aikikai style of Aikido and in our dojo Sensei could and sometime did give premission to 3rd kyu and above premission to wear a hakama. But a Shodan had to wear it.

It was not to hide feet, Sensei always knew what my feet were doing anyways. but mostly to bring attention to your center or hara. Because of the way a hakama gets tied in Aikido there are two separate belts (front and back) that create a knot (if done prpoerly) right about your center. 

In Iaido this is different the front belt gets tied in the back and the rear belt gets tied in the front. BTW, in Iaido everyone wears a hakama from day one.

There is also back piece (the name escapes me right now) that helps to remind the wearer to keep their back straight and in a proper posture.

As far as height of the hakama goes it is more a matter of personal preference. I like mine low about an inch or so off the mat in bare feet. Some people like it much higher. (I always think of high water pants when I see that). Wearing is a bit hotter during the summer (think misogi), but nice and warm in the winter.

Ukemi does take some practice, even tasabki (sp?) walking /moving takes practice in a hakama. But wearing the hakama has made my Aikido stronger, better and smoother.

This, I believe, are the reasons of most of the teachers in our style.

Sorry for the long post, Best Regards


----------



## hussaf

koshita

taisabaki

osu!


----------



## citom

Shigenobu Okumura Shihan (9th Dan Aikikai) once stated in an interview why wearing a hakama at shodan became the practice at Aikikai Hombu after World War II:


> "In postwar Japan many things were hard to get, including cloth. Because of the  shortages, we trained without hakama. We tried to make hakama from air-raid blackout curtains  but because the curtains had been hanging in the sun for years, the knees turned to dust as soon  as we started doing suwariwaza. We were constantly patching these hakama. It was under those  conditions that someone came up with a suggestion: "Why don't we just say that it's okay not to  wear a hakama until you're shodan?" This idea was put forward as a temporary policy to avoid  expense. The idea behind accepting the suggestion had nothing to do with the hakama being a symbol  for dan ranking."


http://www.aikidofaq.com/misc/hakama.html


----------



## Aikironin

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, and after reading Chris Parker's other posts, I hate to have to correct him as he clearly knows a lot of budo history and nuance.  That being said, the two most common myths about the hakama are the Martial virtues ingrained in the pleats and that the garment was used to hide footwork for samurai.  Much like the myth of your white belt color turned naturally black from hardwork and determination, this doesn't mean it is a bad myth, just a myth.  Much like if I assigned marital virtues to the pleats on a tuxedo shirt that a man wears to a wedding.  Nice thought but sort of a reverse engineering of a design.  

Secondly the hakama as noted above was either pulled up or tied back before any sort of combat, much like the Sageo being in certain schools used to tie back kimono sleeves.

Secondly the ju musubi knot which in aikido is either referred to as the number 10 knot or the man's knot, is also seen to be somewhat out of place in budo training, depending on your source, it is either viewed as being waay to formal a knot for serious martial training like wearing a bow tie with shorts, or viewed as being what commoners do, when the dress up, something akin to wearing jeans to a job interview.  Simply tie it off with a square knot "shin musubi" and tuck away the ends.

Also it is frowned upon to stick your hands in the "soba" or vents on the side as if they were pockets.

there some debates on whether or not to tie the himo in the back or front, traditionally the mae himo are tied to the rear, and the ushiro himo are then tied to the front.  Bujin designs Hakama have an addtional length to the mae himo allowing them to be tied in the front, this maybe more with a cultural transplant of the garment vs. actual tradition, but suffice to say, my Japanese made hakama have significantly shorter mae himo which wouldn't allow them to be correctly tied in the front.  

Any other questions?


----------



## Chris Parker

Hi Aikironin,

I agree that that is an artificial aspect (to a degree), however it is pretty commonly stated that this philosophical aspect was one of the reasons that Ueshiba Sensei was so emphatic that it be worn. In fact, the wearing of hakama, from reports I have come across, was originally meant to be for everyone training in Aikido, for reasons such as this, and only changed to Yudansha only when fabric became scarcer during and after WWII, as citom links above.

If we're going to discuss the origins of the garment, then we get into theories of wear for riding horses (to help avoid chafing), but that wasn't the topic.

The cord used to tie the sleeves up is a tasuke, by the way, not the sageo. That would only be used as a desperation measure, as that removes the other uses for the sageo.

Other than that, agree with your other answers. Only question would be whether or not you read properly what I was answering? Oh, and I don't think I mentioned the hiding of feet idea (my longer hakama tends to trip me up when I don't pull the sides up, so I don't think that's a good concept, especially when you drop low in my Kenjutsu training....).


----------



## Aikironin

Hey, Chris I knew you weren't mentioning the hiding of the feet myth, it was just along the same thread, sorry about any confusion.  Again you are right about the tasuke, but there are schools that do use the sageo as the tie up.  In regards to the philosophical aspect of the garment being the reason Osensei being emphatic that it was worn, never heard such a thing.  This is not to say that you are wrong, merely that in over 3 decades of Aikido I have never heard that.  Osensei was clearly of the generation that wore Hakama, and few photos exist of him wearing western style clothing, so I would err on the side of tradition and cultural context of why it was worn, as the precursor arts he trained in all wore hakama, it naturally flows that his art and he being of the time, would continue the tradition.  
This clearly ran into a problematic era post WWII for reasons that you already covered.  Currently in Aikido there is waaay too much emphasis on Hakama=status and/or rank.  So in Aikido circles people tend to make more of something than it is and to project much more significance to an article of clothing than was ever necessary.


----------



## Chris Parker

Hi Aikironin,

Here are a few links about the references to the meanings for the pleats in Aikido.

http://www.scnf.org/pleats.html  "The Principles Of Aikido" Mitsugi Saotome used as reference

http://www.eastbayaikido.com/members/hakama.html Excerpt from the same book.

http://www.aikidofaq.com/misc/hakama.html Check the third interview (Shigenobu Okumura Sensei) in which he describes O'Sensei lecturing on the virtues as related to the Hakama.


----------



## Aikironin

It appears that only Saotome ever got that speech, as he is the only source which you have ably cited that confirms the 7 virtues.  Every other source that you cited is a rehash of Saotome.  Bujin design also explains the 7 virtues as such.  As Bujin is run by H. Ikeda who is Saotome's student it would naturally flow that they would be in unison.

Regardless even if it was true, it would be Osensei's invention of marital virtues.  As historically there is no evidence of this up until Saotome's retelling of a lecture by Osensei.  Garments as you know go through evolution of design based upon function, fashion and material design.  But again as popular myths go, they get retold and retold until they are fact.  Doesn't change the truth, that this is a reverse engineered fable, that has no historical evidence, such as Who designed the Hakama, was he or she of samurai stock?  Did they have that in mind when creating the pleats?  These are the quotes needed to determine the validity of the statement, not just retelling the same myth from various sources that all are gendai budo.

example
" Moreover, although at various points in Japanese history certain feudal lords promulgated prescriptive "House Codes" to guide the actions of their retainers, there never existed a single, unified "samurai code" which all Japanese warriors adhered to or were even aware of."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bushido

Now the same article does go on to cite seven or so virtues of the bushido code, but indicates that the term bushido as coined by Nitobe

"The first person to popularize the term _bushid&#333;_ was Japanese author Nitobe Inaz&#333; (a converted Quaker living in Philadelphia who married an American wife) in his 1899 book _Bushid&#333;: The Soul of Japan_, which was originally written and published in English and only later translated into Japanese. In this work, Inaz&#333; scoured Japanese tradition in an effort to recover an indigenous code of behavior analogous to the Western ideal of chivalry, which he then embedded with his own Christian ideology. Although Nitobe presented this concept as a timeless Japanese tradition which he had simply been taught as a child, he obscured his own numerous interpolations and extrapolations, and his efforts to unite diverse strands of Shint&#333; and Buddhist teachings into a single unified code. "

Same source, but this at least indicates a romantization of what was perhaps not historically accurate.

Furthemore as the wear of the Hakama type pants can be dated to at least mid 8th century before the rise of the Samurai Caste system, it begs the natural question, as to how can these virtues be assigned pleats before the virtues are even created?

Secondly as the Hakama was worn by others not necessarily of military caste, would they also have connotations of Martial virutes?  As the wearer was not Martial in any form, and was prohibited by law to develop that ability?  Or as a farmer would my pleats represent something else?  I am not trying to belittle you here, and I hope it doesn't come across as such, as I have read your posts and you do know that of which you speak.  My only point here is that if the 7 virtues are true (which I don't believe to be so) there is no historical fact that indicates such.  Merely a backward formulated ideal that is a very nice tale to give us budoka a sense of tradition to something bigger than us, when really our actual traditions should be enough.  Much like other fanciful tales, such as TKD kicks were created to knock off samurai from their horses, or the colored belt myth, these are wonderful tales designed to instill in us dedication to our art, and a committment to hardwork and the ideals of the founders of our particular art, which there is nothing wrong with, but just like the 7 fishes, loaf of bread and a jug of wine for all to eat, they are myths.

Good research though!

thanks.


----------



## Chris Parker

Hi Aikironin,

Thanks for that. Again, even if it was O'Sensei's creation of reasons for the wearing of hakama (assigning Bushido values to the pleats), that is still potentially a valid reason for it being worn in Aikido dojos (at least those following Saotome), yes? This discussion was not about where hakama themselves come from, the variant forms, who wore them, or anything else, it was simply looking into the reasons that hakama are worn in Aikido dojo.

But good information there from yourself. For the record, I'm in complete agreement on the Bushido issue as well. Whenever I hear someone saying that "'that's against the Code of the Samurai" (you get that a lot in the Ninjutsu world), I have to ask what they are refering to... the group of idealised concepts applied very much after the fact, or the more contemporary approaches that would vary wildly across different locations, times, and persons? I usually get a blank look then....


----------



## Aikironin

It is interesting that you mention the whole Bushido code, I got quite a lenghty lecture from one of S. Tanemura Shidoshi on the Bushido vs. the butoku, the martial virtues vs. the martial code.  His general thesis was that Bushido was instilled to reinforce the system that was in place at the time and to keep those "in line" vs. the actual virtues one should posess a la the butoku, as it was the first time I had heard the term butoku, and in the Genbukan I am quite new, it was not the time or place to say anything other than "Hai Sensei".  Same Shidoshi was also on the same page as me regarding the hakama myths, and was quite taken aback that I agreed with him.  I think he was looking to "school an aikidoka" on something that aikido people hold too dear.  

To me the hakama is worn out of tradition to the koryu arts and the warrior caste, granted Osensei was niether A) of that caste, as he was of farmer stock and B) born post meiji restoration.  But he was somewhat of a throwback to an earlier times, and his main teacher S. Takeda, was both of that time, and of Samurai stock.

Aikido is unusual in the sense that it is a Gendai Budo but tries to maintain certain elements of koryu, hakama wearing being one, eschewing competition being another.  I remember when I first started doing Koryu and getting the stares from the sempai, as I did Aikido things with my hakama, i.e. wearing pants underneath, the Ju musubi knot, and like most other things in martial arts, you learn best by making the mistake, being corrected, hearing the lecture and changing to not be the nail that sticks out.

See you on the mat.


----------

